# Giampaolo:"Arbitraggio a senso unico. Milan forte":



## admin (10 Settembre 2022)

Giampaolo a Sky:"Dopo l’espulsione di Leao l’arbitro ha arbitrato a senso unico come se dovesse mettere a posto le cose. Non bisogna arbitrare con arroganza. Il Milan è forte e ha vinto. La mia espulsione? E’ sacrosanto. Gli ho dato del cog….”

*Giampaolo a Sky:"Rigore da rivedere, ammonizione da rivedere. Partita gestita con un senso di sfida. Il Milan è fortissimo ma non mi è piaciuta la direzione arbitrale. Il Milan è forte e non ha bisogno di nulla. E' la Samp che deve essere rispettata".*


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Settembre 2022)

Ma va a cagher,sei ridicolo te e tutta la classe arbitrale mafiosa di sto paese ridicolo


----------



## Solo (10 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giampaolo a Sky:"Dopo l’espulsione di Leao l’arbitro ha arbitrato a senso unico come se dovesse mettere a posto le cose. Non bisogna arbitrare con arroganza. Il Milan è forte e ha vinto. La mia espulsione? E’ sacrosanto. Gli ho dato del cog….”


Ma vai in b col tuo club di falliti. Ha tentato di regalarvi la partita in tutti i modi quel mastrolindo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Settembre 2022)

Che pagliaccio, l'arbitro gli ha regalato un uomo in più levando il nostro più forte per 53 minuti di gioco e si lamenta pure?


----------



## maxxxxi222 (10 Settembre 2022)

Bastava avesse arbitrato a doppio senso prima dell'esplosione e questa partita sarebbe finita dopo 25 minuti.

Poi non capisco cosa voglia: rigore netto, loro hanno simulato molto spesso


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Settembre 2022)

45 minuti in superiorità numerica, primo giallo a Leao inventato, gol annullato al Milan per grande originalità nell'applicare il regolamento e parlano pure


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giampaolo a Sky:"Dopo l’espulsione di Leao l’arbitro ha arbitrato a senso unico come se dovesse mettere a posto le cose. Non bisogna arbitrare con arroganza. Il Milan è forte e ha vinto. La mia espulsione? E’ sacrosanto. Gli ho dato del cog….”



A senso unico contro il Milan.
Grande Giampaolo vecchio cuore rossonero


----------



## MagicBox (10 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giampaolo a Sky:"Dopo l’espulsione di Leao l’arbitro ha arbitrato a senso unico come se dovesse mettere a posto le cose. Non bisogna arbitrare con arroganza. Il Milan è forte e ha vinto. La mia espulsione? E’ sacrosanto. Gli ho dato del cog….”



ha detto che l’espulsione di Leao era sacrosanta 

Nervosetto il maestro


----------



## Tobi (10 Settembre 2022)

A casa giampollo


----------



## Devil man (10 Settembre 2022)

.


----------



## Aron (10 Settembre 2022)

Ciao Giaestro


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Settembre 2022)

Il caciucco con Galeone ti aspetta, avviati che poi vi raggiunge pure Allegri


----------



## bmb (10 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giampaolo a Sky:"Dopo l’espulsione di Leao l’arbitro ha arbitrato a senso unico come se dovesse mettere a posto le cose. Non bisogna arbitrare con arroganza. Il Milan è forte e ha vinto. La mia espulsione? E’ sacrosanto. Gli ho dato del cog….”


La cosa più inconcepibile è come riesci ancora ad "allenare" nell'emisfero boreale


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2022)

*Giampaolo a Sky:"Rigore da rivedere, ammonizione da rivedere. Partita gestita con un senso di sfida. Il Milan è fortissimo ma non mi è piaciuta la direzione arbitrale. Il Milan è forte e non ha bisogno di nulla. E' la Samp che deve essere rispettata".*


----------



## chicagousait (10 Settembre 2022)

All'improvviso una richiesta è giunta dall'ospedale pediatrico Gaslini per un trapianto di fegato urgente per un bimbo di 55 anni di professione maestro di calcio. 

Stavano sempre a terra e l'arbitro non hafatto nulla per interrompere le loro sceneggiate


----------



## ARKANA (10 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giampaolo a Sky:"Dopo l’espulsione di Leao l’arbitro ha arbitrato a senso unico come se dovesse mettere a posto le cose. Non bisogna arbitrare con arroganza. Il Milan è forte e ha vinto. La mia espulsione? E’ sacrosanto. Gli ho dato del cog….”
> 
> *Giampaolo a Sky:"Rigore da rivedere, ammonizione da rivedere. Partita gestita con un senso di sfida. Il Milan è fortissimo ma non mi è piaciuta la direzione arbitrale. Il Milan è forte e non ha bisogno di nulla. E' la Samp che deve essere rispettata".*


Questo è tutto scemo


----------



## Gamma (10 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giampaolo a *Sky:"Dopo l’espulsione di Leao l’arbitro ha arbitrato a senso unico come se dovesse mettere a posto le cose*. Non bisogna arbitrare con arroganza. Il Milan è forte e ha vinto. La mia espulsione? E’ sacrosanto. Gli ho dato del cog….”


Primo, non è stato così.

Secondo, con Leao ne prendavate 3 o 4 e non ci sarebbe stato motivo di arrabbiarsi.

Maestro, mi cade in basso così...


----------



## Nevergiveup (10 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giampaolo a Sky:"Dopo l’espulsione di Leao l’arbitro ha arbitrato a senso unico come se dovesse mettere a posto le cose. Non bisogna arbitrare con arroganza. Il Milan è forte e ha vinto. La mia espulsione? E’ sacrosanto. Gli ho dato del cog….”
> 
> *Giampaolo a Sky:"Rigore da rivedere, ammonizione da rivedere. Partita gestita con un senso di sfida. Il Milan è fortissimo ma non mi è piaciuta la direzione arbitrale. Il Milan è forte e non ha bisogno di nulla. E' la Samp che deve essere rispettata".*


Posa il fiasco Giampy


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Settembre 2022)

Sto leggendo pure il forum dei tifosi della Samp e ora siamo noi ad aver rubato la partita


----------



## Prealpi (10 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giampaolo a Sky:"Dopo l’espulsione di Leao l’arbitro ha arbitrato a senso unico come se dovesse mettere a posto le cose. Non bisogna arbitrare con arroganza. Il Milan è forte e ha vinto. La mia espulsione? E’ sacrosanto. Gli ho dato del cog….”
> 
> *Giampaolo a Sky:"Rigore da rivedere, ammonizione da rivedere. Partita gestita con un senso di sfida. Il Milan è fortissimo ma non mi è piaciuta la direzione arbitrale. Il Milan è forte e non ha bisogno di nulla. E' la Samp che deve essere rispettata".*


Mi chiedo come sia possibile che questo personaggio che nella sua carriera non ha mai dimostrato nulla, sia ancora in serie A, per fortuna credo che non durerà molto


----------



## Lo Gnu (10 Settembre 2022)

Mi ha deluso. Umanamente lo credevo migliore. E niente, anche lui rientra nella categoria dell'allenatore medio italiano (o dell'italiano medio che dir si voglia). Disonesto intellettualmente.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giampaolo a Sky:"Dopo l’espulsione di Leao l’arbitro ha arbitrato a senso unico come se dovesse mettere a posto le cose. Non bisogna arbitrare con arroganza. Il Milan è forte e ha vinto. La mia espulsione? E’ sacrosanto. Gli ho dato del cog….”
> 
> *Giampaolo a Sky:"Rigore da rivedere, ammonizione da rivedere. Partita gestita con un senso di sfida. Il Milan è fortissimo ma non mi è piaciuta la direzione arbitrale. Il Milan è forte e non ha bisogno di nulla. E' la Samp che deve essere rispettata".*



Caro Giampaolo in 11 contro 11 non ci avevi capito nulla come al solito.


----------



## Rudi84 (10 Settembre 2022)

Non me ne frega niente se sono una brutta persona ma se un fulmine lo colpisse ora in diretta in conferenza stampa farei un triplo salto carpiato dalla gioia


----------



## Blu71 (10 Settembre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Sto leggendo pure il forum dei tifosi della Samp e ora siamo noi ad aver rubato la partita



Pensassero a salvarsi che quest’anno la B è un rischio serio.


----------



## 1X2 (10 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giampaolo a Sky:"*Dopo l’espulsione di Leao l’arbitro ha arbitrato a senso unico*


Quantomeno lo ammette. Non gli riconoscevo tanta sportività


----------



## Mauricio (10 Settembre 2022)

Di più non potevi fare con la tua squadra in 10 contro 11… no aspetta, era il Milan in inferiorità numerica?
Accendi più di un cero alla Madonna se sei ricco ma non sai manco te per quale motivo, allenatore da terza categoria.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Settembre 2022)

Di cosa si lamenta? Di un rigore inesistente? No perchè ci hanno buttato fuori Leao non so se lo ha visto, primo giallo da ufficio inchieste


----------



## Blu71 (10 Settembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Di cosa si lamenta?* Di un rigore inesistente? No perchè ci hanno buttato fuori Leao non so se lo ha visto, primo giallo da ufficio inchieste



Forse voleva giocare in 11 contro 8.


----------



## maxxxxi222 (10 Settembre 2022)

Ma rigore da rivedere cosa? 
La pallavolo era su RAI2

Non ricominciamo come lo scorso anno, dove partivano insinuazioni anche in situazioni dove venivamo palesemente danneggiati


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Settembre 2022)

Aiutate quest'uomo.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Settembre 2022)

maxxxxi222 ha scritto:


> Ma rigore da rivedere cosa?
> La pallavolo era su RAI2
> 
> Non ricominciamo come lo scorso anno, dove partivano insinuazioni anche in situazioni dove venivamo palesemente danneggiati



Ma lasciali rosicare.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Aiutate quest'uomo.



Con una fune?


----------



## Baba (10 Settembre 2022)

L’unica cosa da rivedere è il tuo cervello.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Settembre 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> L’unica cosa da rivedere è il tuo cervello.



Dopo averlo trovato


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Settembre 2022)

dai che ce la fanno a farla passare come un nostro furto, non so come ma ce la fanno.

noi sempre muti mi raccomando.


----------



## Giofa (10 Settembre 2022)

La cosa peggiore che ha detto è che il Milan non perde dal 2000...no sbevazzone sudato, con te si perdeva eccome


----------



## Blu71 (10 Settembre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> La cosa peggiore che ha detto è che il Milan non perde dal 2000...no sbevazzone sudato, con te si perdeva eccome



Con uno così in panchina il Milan aveva davvero toccato il fondo.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giampaolo a Sky:"Dopo l’espulsione di Leao l’arbitro ha arbitrato a senso unico come se dovesse mettere a posto le cose. Non bisogna arbitrare con arroganza. Il Milan è forte e ha vinto. La mia espulsione? E’ sacrosanto. Gli ho dato del cog….”
> 
> *Giampaolo a Sky:"Rigore da rivedere, ammonizione da rivedere. Partita gestita con un senso di sfida. Il Milan è fortissimo ma non mi è piaciuta la direzione arbitrale. Il Milan è forte e non ha bisogno di nulla. E' la Samp che deve essere rispettata".*



Fidelizzato con la tristezza.


----------



## Sam (11 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giampaolo a Sky:"Dopo l’espulsione di Leao l’arbitro ha arbitrato a senso unico come se dovesse mettere a posto le cose. Non bisogna arbitrare con arroganza. Il Milan è forte e ha vinto. La mia espulsione? E’ sacrosanto. Gli ho dato del cog….”
> 
> *Giampaolo a Sky:"Rigore da rivedere, ammonizione da rivedere. Partita gestita con un senso di sfida. Il Milan è fortissimo ma non mi è piaciuta la direzione arbitrale. Il Milan è forte e non ha bisogno di nulla. E' la Samp che deve essere rispettata".*


Giampy, ma la Samp era da rispettare anche quando la facevi scansare ogni volta che giocavi con la Juventus?

Chiedo per un amico.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giampaolo a Sky:"Dopo l’espulsione di Leao l’arbitro ha arbitrato a senso unico come se dovesse mettere a posto le cose. Non bisogna arbitrare con arroganza. Il Milan è forte e ha vinto. La mia espulsione? E’ sacrosanto. Gli ho dato del cog….”
> 
> *Giampaolo a Sky:"Rigore da rivedere, ammonizione da rivedere. Partita gestita con un senso di sfida. Il Milan è fortissimo ma non mi è piaciuta la direzione arbitrale. Il Milan è forte e non ha bisogno di nulla. E' la Samp che deve essere rispettata".*


senza vergogna, posa il fiasco. 

si preoccupasse di dare un gioco alla sua squadra, visto che hanno passato il tempo a rotolarsi in terra accusando gomitate ad ogni minimo contrasto. 

hanno giocato un tempo intero con l'uomo in più......e il rigore era netto. 

zitto e a casa.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (11 Settembre 2022)

Partita senza storia riaggiustata dall'arbitro a suo favore e piange pure...


----------



## ILMAGO (11 Settembre 2022)

Se fai giocare titolare VILLAR davanti alla difesa come scherno ai difensori puoi lamentarti solo di te stesso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Settembre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Se fai giocare titolare VILLAR davanti alla difesa come *scherno* ai difensori puoi lamentarti solo di te stesso.


errore che rende bene l'idea.


----------



## Antokkmilan (11 Settembre 2022)

Quindi caro Giampaolo vediamo: espulsione di Leao giusto( eh be vuoi mettere, da ora in poi chi colpisce la palla è non, in rovesciata e ammonizione senza se è senza ma! ovviamente se c’è il Milan di mezzo…), il rigore è inventato( be anche qui giustamente, si può prendere la mano in area nuova regola), il rigore per la Samp e netto( Kjear non fa niente anzi tra un po’ si sposta pure per farlo passare, ma da ora in poi si può simulare), poi…be l’ammonizione inesistente al 95 esimo…ma va non c’era( però per lo stesso metro di giudizio Leao andava ammonito…coerenza praticamente zero), poi be il recupero era poco…doveva dare altri 10 min perché il Milan perdeva tempo.


----------



## MissRossonera (11 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giampaolo a Sky:"Dopo l’espulsione di Leao l’arbitro ha arbitrato a senso unico come se dovesse mettere a posto le cose. Non bisogna arbitrare con arroganza. Il Milan è forte e ha vinto. La mia espulsione? E’ sacrosanto. Gli ho dato del cog….”
> 
> *Giampaolo a Sky:"Rigore da rivedere, ammonizione da rivedere. Partita gestita con un senso di sfida. Il Milan è fortissimo ma non mi è piaciuta la direzione arbitrale. Il Milan è forte e non ha bisogno di nulla. E' la Samp che deve essere rispettata".*


Dopo un gol annullatoci in modo quantomeno fantasioso, un rosso senza senso e 8 minuti di recupero, lui dice che l'arbitraggio è stato a senso unico per noi. No, ma ha ragione, eh...Menomale che sulla sua espulsione è stato onesto, almeno quella!


----------



## folletto (11 Settembre 2022)

Tranquillo Giampy, hai perso, tutto nella norma


----------



## Zenos (11 Settembre 2022)

A queste affermazioni dovrebbero seguire delle prese di posizioni forti da parte della nostra società. Ovviamente noi sempre muti.


----------



## jumpy65 (11 Settembre 2022)

Alla fine fine negli episodi principali grazie al var le decisioni ci potevano stare. Anche se sul gol di cdk si parla di un paio di centimetri. Sulle sceneggiate plateali dei sampdoriani poteva essere più incisivo. Ma è un discorso generale del calcio italiano che sarebbe da correggere sin dalle giovanili invece è quasi incentivato.
Poi sulle espulsioni per doppia ammonizione io sono sempre stato dell'idea che si dovrebbe forzare la sostituzione per differenziarlo dalla espulsione diretta, anche perche molto spesso le ammonizioni sono per delle sciocchezze o comunque per gravita molto diversa. Un intervento che interrompe un'azione pericolosa non può essere paragonato a uno che si toglie la maglia dopo il gol o a 10 secondi di perdita di tempo per la ripresa del gioco che comunque l'arbitro recupera


----------



## unbreakable (11 Settembre 2022)

Fabbri si sarà giocato lo stipendio su espulsione più rigore e va al var..
Un sicario della peggior specie assieme a pairetto e maresca..

Giampaolo vabbè viene esonerato dal 1908..tranne un paio di annate alla samp e a empoli..

Alla neuro c'è posto dopo le sue parole


----------



## Albijol (11 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giampaolo a Sky:"Dopo l’espulsione di Leao l’arbitro ha arbitrato a senso unico come se dovesse mettere a posto le cose. Non bisogna arbitrare con arroganza. Il Milan è forte e ha vinto. La mia espulsione? E’ sacrosanto. Gli ho dato del cog….”
> 
> *Giampaolo a Sky:"Rigore da rivedere, ammonizione da rivedere. Partita gestita con un senso di sfida. Il Milan è fortissimo ma non mi è piaciuta la direzione arbitrale. Il Milan è forte e non ha bisogno di nulla. E' la Samp che deve essere rispettata".*



Ha vinto 3 partite in 5 anni e fa pure il polemico. Continua con il Cerasuolo la mattina a Giulianova va


----------



## claudiop77 (11 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giampaolo a Sky:"Dopo l’espulsione di Leao l’arbitro ha arbitrato a senso unico come se dovesse mettere a posto le cose. Non bisogna arbitrare con arroganza. Il Milan è forte e ha vinto. La mia espulsione? E’ sacrosanto. Gli ho dato del cog….”
> 
> *Giampaolo a Sky:"Rigore da rivedere, ammonizione da rivedere. Partita gestita con un senso di sfida. Il Milan è fortissimo ma non mi è piaciuta la direzione arbitrale. Il Milan è forte e non ha bisogno di nulla. E' la Samp che deve essere rispettata".*


Abbiamo giocato in 10 (la prima ammonizione a Leao era assurda) e si lamenta


----------



## Maravich49 (11 Settembre 2022)

Questo è completamente pazzo.


----------



## Mika (11 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giampaolo a Sky:"Dopo l’espulsione di Leao l’arbitro ha arbitrato a senso unico come se dovesse mettere a posto le cose. Non bisogna arbitrare con arroganza. Il Milan è forte e ha vinto. La mia espulsione? E’ sacrosanto. Gli ho dato del cog….”
> 
> *Giampaolo a Sky:"Rigore da rivedere, ammonizione da rivedere. Partita gestita con un senso di sfida. Il Milan è fortissimo ma non mi è piaciuta la direzione arbitrale. Il Milan è forte e non ha bisogno di nulla. E' la Samp che deve essere rispettata".*


Ci hanno espulso un giocatore, annullato un goal e parla di arbitraggio a senso unico a nostro favore. Ma stai zitto fallito!


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Settembre 2022)

Nessuno accetta la superiorità del Milan.
Molto più comodo buttarla in caciara per salvare il posto.

Pioli gliela ha incartata con due mosse.


----------



## iceman. (11 Settembre 2022)

Speriamo retroceda


----------



## Andris (11 Settembre 2022)

posso capire che si sia innervosito alla fine per la sconfitta e per quel fallo su Hernandez che ha un po' esagerato, ma non deve dire altro.
il rigore non è da rivedere, se la prenda con il suo difensore semmai.

al Milan hanno annullato un goal e al VAR hanno visto altro rispetto alla protesta.
dal fuorigioco si è vista una possibile spinta di Giroud

poi il goal della Samp sembrava netto fuorigioco non solo in diretta ma anche al replay, ma sono usucite immagini che sembravano irreali al VAR


----------



## Rudi84 (11 Settembre 2022)

Ricordiamo che questo infame è quello che lasciava in panchina Theo per far giocare ricardo rodriguez


----------



## danjr (11 Settembre 2022)

L’arbitro ieri sera ha comunque diretto malissimo, dando ammonizioni a caso nel primo tempo, tra cui quella inventata su leao e il cervellotico fuorigioco di giroud. 
Una volta che Leao è ammonito in automatico scatta il secondo giallo (giusto) per quella sciagurata rovesciata. Il giallo per il quale si è fatto cacciare Gianpaolo è tale e quale a quello preso da leao (entrambi per me inesistenti). Il rigore per la Samp secondo me poteva starci invece


----------



## Pungiglione (11 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Giampaolo a Sky:"Dopo l’espulsione di Leao l’arbitro ha arbitrato a senso unico come se dovesse mettere a posto le cose. Non bisogna arbitrare con arroganza. Il Milan è forte e ha vinto. La mia espulsione? E’ sacrosanto. Gli ho dato del cog….”
> 
> *Giampaolo a Sky:"Rigore da rivedere, ammonizione da rivedere. Partita gestita con un senso di sfida. Il Milan è fortissimo ma non mi è piaciuta la direzione arbitrale. Il Milan è forte e non ha bisogno di nulla. E' la Samp che deve essere rispettata".*


Avrà confuso l'espulsione come quella volta con noi


----------



## marcus1577 (11 Settembre 2022)

Caro giampaolino ti è andata bene che quell'ometto con la divisa gialla ci ha seccato leao altrimenti finiva molto peggio


----------

